# Star Wars Jawa costume



## Evil Andrew (May 29, 2009)

This is a Star Wars Jawa costume that we made. The robe is brown burlap, and is lined so it wont be itchy. The mask is just a regular hockey mask painted black , and the eyes are small flashlight lenses painted orange and epoxied to the mask. The battery pack goes in a pouch inside the hood. The shooter is made of 2x4 and PVC pipes of various diameters, the trigger is a coat hook. The ammo pouches came from the army surplus store. Brown gloves are part of the costume, but not shown in the pictures. All together, about $40 invested.

Too bad my son grew so fast that he could only be a Jawa one year : )


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nice costume! I like the light up eyes.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

He looks awesome! Just like the real thing.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice! Great idea using the hockey mask..


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job on the costume and the gun came out very nicely!


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

I love Jawas the costume is great but i do have an idea for a better face do you know about a costume that they made a while back that had glowing red eyes that hid the entire face but it is a great costume


----------

